# Stuff and Things > Sports >  When Nintendo owned a baseball team

## Authentic

The Seattle Mariners once were owned by a Japanese corporation.

It took the blessing of a U.S. President who once fought the Japs and vomited on their leader's lap.

That Time When Nintendo bought a baseball team | VGC

----------

Common (06-28-2022)

----------


## Common

I didnt know that

----------


## TLSG

I remember Nintendo putting out a bunch of baseball games with Ken Griffey, Jr. on the box.

----------


## Authentic

> I remember Nintendo putting out a bunch of baseball games with Ken Griffey, Jr. on the box.


I had some Nintendo baseball cartridge that pre-dated both Nintendo's ownership of the Mariners and Griffey Jr.'s stardom.

It wasn't the greatest physics model, the playing environment wasn't realistic like it became later, and the players weren't named after actual MLB athletes.

----------

